# Ijust 2 kit and aspire Clapton 0.5 to suit



## Richio (7/12/15)

Hi
As per topic, who has stock? Looking for kit or just the battery and Clapton coil to fit. Preferably in jhb.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/12/15)

Vaperite has the kits at R550 each at both branches, Bedfordview and Eastgate. Have most Eleaf coils in stock. Not sure about Clapton though


----------

